# aponogeton bulbs



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.mustangmods.com/data/14288/dvc00512.jpg
http://www.mustangmods.com/data/14288/dvc00514.jpg

they bloomed. what does this mean? if they are polinated will they make seeds?

I bought them as bulbs in a pack, and I have a bunch of new bulbs growing too. I've got at least 11 bulbs growing on it right now.
http://www.mustangmods.com/data/14288/dvc00521.jpg

so the plant uses bulbs to reproduce asexually, and seeds sexually?
could I polinate it using the same polin from the same plant? there are 2 spikes. do they natually self polinate?
or......?

thanks


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

wooops, I'm dumb, the flowers are on a different plant than the one with bulbs, in fact, I think they are 2 completely different kinds of aponogetons. the boivinianus is budding, the stachysporus is seeding, maybe. I'm not sure of the 2 types.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you want seeds, you will have to manually cross pollinate them. A woman's make-up brush works well but one the seeds develop, they will drop back into the water where fish love to eat them.


----------

